
Mailchimp bans anti-vaccination content - bad_user
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/email-marketer-mailchimp-bans-anti-vaccination-content-n1017221
======
tdurden
I am hardly an anti-vaxxer, but I really don't like companies like Mailchimp
taking up a position for me.

~~~
fgonzag
Why? It isn't the government, it isn't protected speech. A company can take a
stand for whatever moral position it feels is correct, they are protected by
free speech, just like anti vaxxers are protected.

~~~
tdurden
Sure, except that isn't true [1].

1\. [https://aclu-co.org/court-rules-bakery-illegally-
discriminat...](https://aclu-co.org/court-rules-bakery-illegally-
discriminated-against-gay-couple/)

~~~
dngray
and that's not really the same thing. That couple could buy a cake anywhere
else if they wanted.

The thing is with social networking websites, there's nothing mandating that
the company must allow content on their network that they personally find
abhorrent.

Imagine if, pedophiles complained about their freedom of speech to sexualize
children in a textual sense. In some countries that would be illegal because
it would be child pornography, in others would it be freedom of speech? Would
the company be not allowed to remove it? No.

The consistent message social networking/services say is that it's not within
the well being of the community to allow "fake and harmful content", in the
previous example they would say that it is "harmful".

